# Cabbage!



## fluffypanda17 (Feb 12, 2013)

It cabbage ok to throw in for a little variety very once in a while? And what kinds of nutrients does it have?


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, it is fine and probably beneficial. Red cabbage is better then green however. http://www.livestrong.com/article/272966-red-cabbage-nutrition-information/
(^Use this site for info on nutrition^)
However, it can't be over-relyed on because of the goitrogens. But as a, say, monthly treat, its a good thing .


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Feb 12, 2013)

RedfootsRule said:


> Yes, it is fine and probably beneficial. Red cabbage is better then green however. http://www.livestrong.com/article/272966-red-cabbage-nutrition-information/
> (^Use this site for info on nutrition^)
> However, it can't be over-relyed on because of the goitrogens. But as a, say, monthly treat, its a good thing .



Sounds great! The green cabbage is what I've got right now. I'll throw a little bit in for variety and then later only use red! And don't worry it will be only served at the most once a month! Thanks for the help!


----------



## wellington (Feb 12, 2013)

According to a site that list edible plants for tortoises, they say do not feed. Here is the site, http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?catID=621
you make your own decision. BTW, I only use items that is actually listed as tortoise safe.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 12, 2013)

wellington said:


> According to a site that list edible plants for tortoises, they say do not feed. Here is the site, http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?catID=621
> you make your own decision. BTW, I only use items that is actually listed as tortoise safe.



They're wrong, and its unfortunate they list it that way. Red cabbage has a lot to offer. If you read what you linked...They're only reason is goitrogens. Goitrogens interfere with iodine absorption, so they can be harmful in large amounts. Do you know what else has goitrogens? Kale. Actually, kale has a larger amount then cabbage, I believe. That shouldn't stop anyone from using it every few weeks. It has a lot to offer as far as micronutrients go, and it is very high in beta-carotene. Goitrogens are the only set-back.
However, I might add that, as far as I know, there is no substantial evidence goitrogens can even hurt tortoises (unless in extreme excess), just like oxalates. Its based off of what happens to humans; and even in humans, we are beginning to find that it won't hurt us either. I wish sites like that would research a little more before they red-flag foods...


----------



## SDDTMama (Feb 15, 2013)

I thought a general rule of thumb was, 'If you can eat it they can, too' (in moderation, and when part of a large variety, of course)?

Is that wrong? =/


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 15, 2013)

SDDTMama said:


> I thought a general rule of thumb was, 'If you can eat it they can, too' (in moderation, and when part of a large variety, of course)?
> 
> Is that wrong? =/



Sort'a kinda. As long as its greens/veggies, then yes. Most all fruits to, but not for some species (stars, russians, sulcatas, etc.)


----------

